# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Διάφορα φυτά και διατροφή

## Τόλης

Γεια σας παιδιά σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτό από δύο φυτά και θέλω να μάθω  ποια είναι κι αν έχουν κάποια χρησιμότητα στη διατροφή των πουλιών  μας(λούγαρα,καρδερίνες πιο συγκεκριμένα).Το πρώτο φυτό(κίτρινο) φύτρωσε στο σημείο όπου ρίχνω τα αποφάγια των πουλιών μου αλλά δεν  έχω ιδέα από ποιο σπόρο προήλθαν.Το δεύτερο(μωβ) φυτρώνει στο ίδιο οικόπεδο από μόνο του κάθε άνοιξη.

----------


## jk21

Toλη μπορεις να μου γραψεις ποιο μιγμα ταιζεις;

----------


## Τόλης

Δινω κυριως την greg lucherini ******* αλλα ειχα ριξει κι ενα περσινο μειγμα που ειχα της versele laga την prestige μαζι με ηλιοσπορο για να τρωνε τα περαστικα απο το σπιτι μου πουλια.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να βρω κατι προς το παρον .Δεν ειναι καποιος απο τους γνωστους σπορους ευρυτερα που ειναι συχνα αναφερομενοι σε μιγματα για ιθαγενη και σιγουρα οχι καποιος στο συγκεκριμενο μιγμα ,εκτος αν ειναι καποιος απο τους λεγομενους << πεδινους σπορους >>  (αγριοσποροι των λειβαδιων δηλαδη ) που αναφερει 


ο μωβ κατι μου θυμιζει ...

----------


## Τόλης

Ισως να ειναι καποιος και απο τους σπορους υγειας της beyers που εδινα για ενα διαστημα.Παντως το μωβ καπου ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα οτι το προτιμανε τα φανετα στη φυση αλλα οταν ειχα και τους εδινα ουτε που το ακουμπουσαν.

----------


## jk21

ειδα τα σπορια στον καταλογο της beyers 
http://www.delinature.com/vogels/pro...23&p=116&SId=1

αλλα δεν βλεπω καποιο σπορο να δινει τετοιο φυτο 


το φανετο να ξερεις ,εχει ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια στο λαπαθο 


αν κρινω απο το λουλουδι ,αρα και τον σπορο του ... ο λογος προφανης ...  οι χρωστικες του 

*Η διατροφή του Φανέτου ( Linnet diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*

----------


## johnrider

Tο πρώτο μάλλον  λινάρι είναι.

----------


## jk21

το λιναρι εχει μπλε-μωβε λουλουδακι  ...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Νιζερ δεν ειναι το πρωτο?

----------


## johnrider

_Linum arboreum L_

----------


## johnrider

http://www.imagejuicy.com/images/plants/l/linum/1/

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη (χαλκιδα ) το νιζερ εχει μεγαλυτερο ανθος σαν μαργαριτουλα και εντελως διαφορετικο φυλλο πριονωτο ελαφρως

Γιαννη ( περπατητη ) αυτο ειναι συγγενικο στο λιναρι που λες ,αλλα δεν ειναι το γνωστο λιναρι 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9B%...AC%CF%81%CE%B9

και δεν νομιζω να ειναι και αυτο στην εικονα του τολη 

προσεξε εκεινου ποσο μικρο λουλουδακι εχει και μεγαλυτερα μακροστενα φυλλα ,ενω αυτο που λες εσυ 


ειναι ετσι

----------


## jk21

στο λινκ που τωρα εβαλες ,ισως ειναι ενα αλλο υποειδος 

αυτο 

http://www.maltawildplants.com/LINA/Linum_trigynum.php 

αλλα πρεπει να μεγαλωνει στην πορεια το λουλουδι γιατι και εδω ειναι μεγαλυτερο

----------


## Τόλης

Τελικα το φυτο ειναι κατα 95% αυτο
http://www.maltawildplants.com/LINA/Linum_strictum.php κι αν οχι ακριβως αυτο υποθετω πως ειναι καποιο της ιδιας οικογενειας.
Τελικα ομως ποιοι σποροι δινουν αυτα τα φυτα(linum);

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για αυτο ,αλλα για το αλλο που ειπα πιο πανω ,ειναι ετσι που ανοιγμενοι και σε ξερη μορφη ,μαλλον μοιαζουν τον γνωστο λιναροσπορο

----------


## Τόλης

Ακομα ενα φυτο που μαζεψα σημερα σε μικρη ποσοτητα γιατι δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι ακριβως και αν θα το προτιμησουν τα πουλια μου..

Μια γενικη αποψη του φυτου


Τα φυλλα του


Τα μπουμπουκια του

----------

